# An Interest in Web Designing



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

For the longest time even after I graduated High School I have had the hardest time deciding on what I wanted to pursue as a career. Instead of attending a University I had gone through the liberty of instead enrolling myself in a Community College.

I have only really completed a few courses here and there in order to get a general idea of what I wanted to do and it recently struck me that I am intrigued with _Web Designing_. I have been doing my own research on the field itself and everything I have heard about it so far rings true for me.

Does anyone else happen to have insight into such a field? It something I am heavily considering at the moment and would not mind any and all feedback about it. 

Stories
What to do.
How to get started.
What I should know.

Anything at all will be fine.

Please and Thank You. :wink:


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

I used to dabble in it when I was in college. It was not for me, but my friend from college went into it.

He did not even get a degree... here's how he did it. He was interested in modding computers, so he built a website from scratch (one about modding computers), which included a forum that authenticated users.

So basically, if you can demonstrate knowledge of web-design... HTML, CSS, PHP, ect, you can use a website as your resume/portfolio.

The jobs may say they require a degree, but if you have experience, I think a lot of companies in that field would hire a person... they'd rather have someone who knows what they're doing than a college grad. still learning the ropes.

If you can do both, experience and a degree, I expect you'd do well.


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

Razare said:


> I used to dabble in it when I was in college. It was not for me, but my friend from college went into it.
> 
> He did not even get a degree... here's how he did it. He was interested in modding computers, so he built a website from scratch (one about modding computers), which included a forum that authenticated users.
> 
> ...


I did not think I would ever get a response to my question and for that I thank you. I will be sure to discover books and research even more information regarding the facets of web design code. I plan to really delve into it all and when I'm finished truly demonstrate what I can and test myself.

I also plan to learn how to pull apart and repair computer hardware. I feel it is about time I learn how to do that too since I am on mine regularly and know very little about the inner workings of the machine itself. 

I have some big things in mind and plan to make some moves fairly shortly. Yet again, thank you. :happy:


----------



## Durnehviir (Nov 23, 2013)

Go for it. I study graphic design and we design and code websites at my school and it's so much fun. The feeling when you've finished a website and it's working properly is so nice. And I think that the problem solving you have to do when you're coding a website is probably why I like it so much.


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

Durnehviir said:


> Go for it. I study graphic design and we design and code websites at my school and it's so much fun. The feeling when you've finished a website and it's working properly is so nice. And I think that the problem solving you have to do when you're coding a website is probably why I like it so much.


Thank you very much for your support. I can only imagine how much of an accomplishment it must really be. I might do a bit of looking into Graphic Design myself just to see what I can learn from it too.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

I did web design jobs before and I don't have a degree in it. You just need practice and experience. These days it is a very competitive field and I don't think they make a lot of money. The only people who really have good salaries in this field are probably heavily experienced in the coding and/or flash animation/graphic design. They must have exceptional skills that others do not, since there are so many web and graphic designers out there. You should know HTML, CSS, javascript, PHP and also be good with Flash and Photoshop. So it is a combination of coding and design. There are some programs you can use to make creating websites easier, such as Adobe Dreamweaver.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Rainquility said:


> For the longest time even after I graduated High School I have had the hardest time deciding on what I wanted to pursue as a career. Instead of attending a University I had gone through the liberty of instead enrolling myself in a Community College.
> 
> I have only really completed a few courses here and there in order to get a general idea of what I wanted to do and it recently struck me that I am intrigued with _Web Designing_. I have been doing my own research on the field itself and everything I have heard about it so far rings true for me.
> 
> ...


Are you creative? Are you an artist? Most webdesigners I know have been drawing since they were kids. They are artistic people in their cores.

I also met one that just studied webdesign because it seemed interesting..... His work sucked big time.

One of the better ones I remember is an ISTP, like you. Very good in the use of tools (as Keirsey says too) and with that able to turn his imagination into designs for websites.

So how artistic are you?


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

Peter said:


> So how artistic are you?



I cannot possibly measure myself in an adequate sense and I am by no means a Seurat or a Piccaso, but I think I am creative enough to try. Long ago I had developed some minor graphic signature art as seen below but nothing ever too major. I also used to toy around with the HTML code used for Myspace profiles in its heyday and that is about as far as my usage with the material goes.




























lunai said:


> I did web design jobs before and I don't have a degree in it. You just need practice and experience. These days it is a very competitive field and I don't think they make a lot of money. The only people who really have good salaries in this field are probably heavily experienced in the coding and/or flash animation/graphic design. They must have exceptional skills that others do not, since there are so many web and graphic designers out there. You should know HTML, CSS, javascript, PHP and also be good with Flash and Photoshop. So it is a combination of coding and design. There are some programs you can use to make creating websites easier, such as Adobe Dreamweaver.


Your insight and input is especially welcome. roud:


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

Rainquility said:


> I cannot possibly measure myself in an adequate sense and I am by no means a Seurat or a Piccaso, but I think I am creative enough to try. Long ago I had developed some minor graphic signature art as seen below but nothing ever too major. I also used to toy around with the HTML code used for Myspace profiles in its heyday and that is about as far as my usage with the material goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's more than I can do. I'm going for a graphic design degree this coming fall, and I will taking some web design classes as well. I draw a lot but I have no experience, with pretty much any software's. Though I dabbled into programming C++, and it was alright to a point. I think you should do fairly well, just put in work.


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

Northcrest said:


> That's more than I can do. I'm going for a graphic design degree this coming fall, and I will taking some web design classes as well. I draw a lot but I have no experience, with pretty much any software's. Though I dabbled into programming C++, and it was alright to a point. I think you should do fairly well, just put in work.


I greatly appreciate that, and may you also succeed in accomplishing your own goals and future endeavors pal. :happy:


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

The only tip I will give you when it comes to web design is to keep it simple and to keep it lame. Too many doodles and boxes and confusion and people with attention deficit disorder will go yeah I don't know where to go. In many cases, as much as a logo is too much design.


----------

